# Vomiting and high temperature after MMR



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi

My little girl had her MMR jab yesterday morning and seemed fine but by teatime was refusing food and seeming under the weather which I would expect as a normal post- immunisation reaction. At 8.30pm last evening she began vomiting and this continued until 3am this morning. Today she started off seeming much better but again by teatime she had a high temperature and runny nose. I have given her Calpol which has reduced her temperature but I am a bit concerned about the vomiting (I can't find anywhere where this is listed as a side- effect) and the fact the reactions seem quite soon after the jab, my understanding was that the reactions usually occur about 7-10 days later. Does this sound normal to you??

Thank you!

Ambergem x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi ambergem, vomiting may be related to her temperature, when you say that the symptoms start around a week later this is correct but these are usually symptoms related to the vaccine eg, measle type rash appears, but as with any immunisation it can make them a bit off colour just afterwards, (hope this makes sense) did the vomiting stop once you managed to control the temp??

Nic
Xx


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you for your reply Nic. I didn't give any Calpol when she was vomiting because she wasn't keeping anything down   Once the vomiting stopped I was able to control the temp with Calpol. Today she has a very snuffly nose with yellow coloured mucus (sorry TMI) but seems a bit better in herself.

Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad to hear she is a little better, my guess would be that the vomiting was due to her temp, it maybe that she was already brewing a bug, keep on top of the calpol for the time being to stop her temp spiking and see how you get on, if you need any further advice I'm happy to help

Nic
Xx


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you xxx


----------

